# Hello from Iowa



## nithos (Aug 14, 2008)

Hello from Iowa.  New to smoking, recently picked up a 30" MES for my eating pleasure.  With one toddler and another kid on the way, seemed like the best way to go.  Got it mostly for personal consumption, but also when we entertain.


----------



## walking dude (Aug 14, 2008)

ALL RIGHT. ANOTHER ONE FROM IOWA. We are going to take this place OVER....lolol

welcome dude..............you will find a great group of people here.......

Make sure you sign up for Jeffs FREE 5-day ecourse........lots of great info and tips in it...........

Also, don't forget the q-view. some of us have a saying.........NO Q-VIEW, it DIDN"T happen..........LOLOL

once again, WELCOME !


----------



## douglaslizard (Aug 14, 2008)

welcome to the forum ive noticed alot of people from iowa are here .so tell me just how many ways are there to smoke corn.just kidding welcome and im sure you will get some great info i know i have


----------



## walking dude (Aug 14, 2008)

Only ONE way i know doug, the RIGHT way.....lololol  Stick around, doing the mini meatloafs and smoked corn for supper tomorrow nite. Will have q-view of it............


----------



## daboys (Aug 14, 2008)

Welcome to smf nithos. Always good to see another Iowan join up here. What part of the state you from?


----------



## iadubber (Aug 14, 2008)

welcome another from iowa!!!


----------



## bbqgoddess (Aug 14, 2008)

Welcome to IOWA...J/K
Congrat on the baby on the way!  and remember we like to see Q-VUE!!
Happy Smokes, from the only person on here thats not from IOWA!! LOL


----------



## bassman (Aug 14, 2008)

Welcome to SMF!  There are members from other states here also (contrary to recent popular opinion).


----------



## travcoman45 (Aug 14, 2008)

Welcome aboard, glad ta have ya!  We will be haven another Iowa Gatherin next year.  We had our first one last month which was a hoot!

This is a fine an ejoyable craft that I'm sure yall will learn ta love!


----------



## smokebuzz (Aug 14, 2008)

IT'S ANOTHER HAWKEYE!!!!

Welcome and glad ya found us., what part of the state ya from?


----------



## douglaslizard (Aug 14, 2008)

yall just had one last night in chat


----------



## ducksndogs (Aug 14, 2008)

Welcome aboard!! It's a great place full of great people, have fun and enjoy!


----------



## earache_my_eye (Aug 14, 2008)

Welcome to the *BEST* source of smoking information on the net!!  Yet another IOWAN!!  WOO HOO!!......WD is right....we're taking over!!.....lol

Glad you found us, and don't be afraid to ask any/all questions....we love to help!

L8r,
Eric


----------



## waysideranch (Aug 15, 2008)

Welcome to the SMF.  Won't hold being from Iowa against ya.


----------



## nithos (Aug 15, 2008)

Grew up in the Quad Cities, went to school at Iowa State, currently living in Cedar Rapids.


----------



## blaken (Aug 15, 2008)

Welcome to SMF  Glad to see another Cyclone on the boards.


----------



## smokin nutz (Aug 15, 2008)

hey welcome to the forum,another Hawkeye....see,.SOON,,,Smokin CApitol of the nation.....


----------



## nithos (Aug 16, 2008)

Good to be here.  

Got the smoker seasoned this afternoon, and I just tossed in a 8.8# Boston Butt at 225.  We will see how it turns out tomorrow.


----------



## okie joe (Aug 16, 2008)

Welcome ti the SMF


----------



## bb53chevpro (Aug 17, 2008)

Welcome to the SMF family. May all your smokes be thin and blue.


----------



## meat-man (Aug 17, 2008)

Howdy and welcome


----------

